# ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHH I WON TICKETS TO THE BRITTS



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi need to tell anyone who will listen as DH aint intrested  i entered comp weeks ago and forgot, only radio staion rang me today and told me i'd won 2 ticks, with travel and hotel , 
Oh my god what will i wear i thought just casual jeans etc, but my friend who's coming is on about wearing a dress?
Please help,
Love Daisy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wow well done Daisy wouldn't know what to wear


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*ooh daisy - congrats! Id LOVE to come!

I think you should wear a dress - get glammed up hun - you'll have an amazing time *


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooooh wow!! Id go for full on bling, but thats just me..... maybe I dont get out enough


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh WOW!!!!!!

Fantastic - I'd just LOVE to go to that. 

Enjoy! What about a good pair of skinny jeans and some sex and the city stilletos


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea i'd ditto Emma, skinny jeans with heels and a bling top! 
Have a fab time!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am REALLY jealous!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

WoW!  I agree, uber-glam is the only way to go!

Let us know how it was.  I'm excited for you!!!!

Lou x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to the Brits I'd wear jeans and sparkle too. 

OMG I'm so jealous you'll see Ozzy...He's my god!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have a fantastic time - Dont forget to come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have a FANTASTIC time

I reckon it'll be a great chaotic one this year


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Did you enjoy yaself Daisy? Sharon certainly set the show off didnt she!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

How was AMY?

I thought Sharon was awful!

Give us the goss - what didn't they show on tv?

Lou x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was all a but dull really wasn't it? I expected more chaos to be honest!


----------

